# Wounded Ternz



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I picked up a new ternz to finish off my pygo shoal this weekend and it was a little smaller than I was hoping. the little guy seems to be doing fine now, but did go through a rough first night with the 3 caribe and 1 ternz already inhabiting my 75 gallon tank.

i'll try to get pics every 2 days to track his progress, these were taken last night so tomorrow night i'll see if I can get a few more pics and so on. I raised the temp of the tank to 81*, been adding salt every 36 hours, and stress coat.

~Will.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

another . . .

~Will.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

last one.

~Will.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam they went to work on him...







Sorry Will...
I know how you feel , When I got my new piraya my little caribe ate all his tail fins ....








I hope he gets better for you really fast...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Man, that first one looks like he is bit in half.
He will be fine, I wouldnt do anything, my pygos have had wounds like that and they heal fine.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

the culprits . . .

~Will.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nICE SHOAL!!







Sorry about what they did to your Ternz :thumdown:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice addition. he will be fine in about 2 weeks you won't even be able to notice what happened. my tern got hazed rather harshly and had a nip out of his side, not that severe, and it healed up very fast with some salt.

Joe


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

I don't think you should keep adding salt though, unless you are doing water changes before you add more salt everytime. The salt doesn't evaporate, so you will just keep raising the amount of salt in the tank until it will probably become bad for the p's. Anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

those culprits look very viscious...


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

ouchy that sux. hope he heals up quickly and gets along with the others, nice lookin caribe u got also!














i cant wait for mine to get that big.

also i like the stump u have in there way cool


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

Geeze man, in the first pic i didnt notice that he was behind the tree until i looked at the next pic. i thought that he was munched in half. well im sorry about your ternz, hope it heals up.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

definitely culprits. Hope for best heal on your new P.


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

damn that is vicious


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Man, that first one looks like he is bit in half.
> He will be fine, I wouldnt do anything, my pygos have had wounds like that and they heal fine.


Agree, i tough i was looking a half P :laugh: ...hope it heal soon...







!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

damn that's gonna leave a nasty scar....but yea hope he gets better


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

thanks for all the kind words guys! i'm gonna take another pic or 2 tonight and see if I can document the healing process. the small tern is doing alot better, but I still havent seen him eat. i'm going to try frest catfish filets tonight and see what happens.

~Will.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

48 hours later :sad:

~Will.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks like it's healing well.









Joe


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Poor guy!!
He'll be fine


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

It is amazing how fast they heal!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dang, he took a beating. But hope all goes well and he gets better!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

healing up nicely









(pic taken 11/15/03)

~Will.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looking much better.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

a few more days later.

~Will.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

yeah he is healing very well. it's all ready getting the dark color to it. pretty soon it will just be a black mark that fades away









Joe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

awesome pics man!!


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

wow nice pics keep them commin, thats awesome how quick he heals.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

He looks much better!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

updated pic (11-21-03)

~Will.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

this one taken last night (11-23-03)









~Will.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Thats good that he is getting better!


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

Blast your heater up to 90 degrees till he recovers.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i think he's healing up just fine at 82*f . . . but thanks anyways.

~Will.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I luv Ternz man, I wanna get one. I have 5 SRBs.

Maybe for Xmas I'll buy myself a Tern. I am just worried he'll end up chomped on like yours cause the Reds all have thier territories figured out.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i wouldn't be too worried about it, this guy got tooled on when I first introduced him into the tank. now, he's gaining some weight and holding his own against the other tern and 3 caribe.if you get a ternz to add to your shoal, you wont be dissapointed.

~Will.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

he's healing very well. he looks great, i am glad he is doing good in your tank now.

Joe


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looking much better, good job.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

pic taken 11-25-03

~Will.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Few more days and he will be good as new. Good job taking care of him.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice looking fish i want to get into more of a exotic piranha then my rb's I was wondering can caribe,piraya, all the pygo species live in a 55 gal? say like 2 reds 1 caribe? or 2 reds and a piraya? if so im interested and also What kind of plants were those floating in ur pics? It has really nice color and my tank is quit bear. here is a pic if u will agree with me lol i want to get a few floating plants and maybe javamoss. Hope ur tern gets better soon.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

dam dude, that pic is huge . . . try going into "paint" and re-sizing it. yeah, you could have 2 reds and a caribe in a 55 gallon, but I wouldn't go with a piraya in a tank that small. I think a 75 is the minimum you could have for a piraya + 3 other pygos, but that would be pushing your luck. stick with caribe and ternz if your looking to get a little varity in your shoal and move on to piraya when you have the tank space and experience under your belt.

my "floating plants" are plastic vines I got from my LFS mainly cause they look like cannbais, but they do provide a good and natural looking cover for my guys. for your tank, I would lose the neon blue gravel for either a natural color, or all black (mine is a mix of the 2), and replace that skull with some driftwood.

~Will.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

awsome healing pick man


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

healing up nicely!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sorry


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

pic taken 11-27-03

~Will.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

and another 11-29-03 . . . almost back to 100%

~Will.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looking good, coloring is coming back more also.


----------

